# Co2 refilling in central London



## rolexbene (9 Apr 2012)

Hello just wanted to know if anyone has any good contacts for getting a fire extinguisher refill in and around London, preferably in South London, had a look on the map on the Co2 page but does not seem to be any for this area.
Thanks.


----------



## CeeJay (9 Apr 2012)

Hi rolexbene

I have found South London to be a PITA for this. 
So now I save up my bottles and make a trip over to Heathrow (Mr Fizz) once a year to get them refilled. I take 8-10 bottles at a time.
The best bit is it is only £5 for a 2kg refill. Can't get that sort of bargain in South London. 
Trust me I've looked


----------



## greenink (10 Apr 2012)

Blimey that is cheap. I use London Beer Gas - 25 quid for 3kg delivered next day to your door.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Apr 2012)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi rolexbene
> 
> I have found South London to be a PITA for this.
> So now I save up my bottles and make a trip over to Heathrow (Mr Fizz) once a year to get them refilled. I take 8-10 bottles at a time.
> ...



I hope you don't hang around while they fill them:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/press/2011/coi-se-1706.htm.


----------



## rolexbene (12 Apr 2012)

Easy now, thats some serious sh**, are they still operating (No pun intended)?


----------



## damian (23 Mar 2015)

Just got a 2kg fire extinguisher refill from Euro Fire prevention in croydon for £15. They charge £35 for a new 2kg ready to go


----------



## Ghosty (29 Mar 2015)

Your best bet is to ditch getting them refilled and get friendly with a fire servicing company, they if friendly will just give you out of date ones, witch is cheaper to just scrap, instead of servicing, so you get full ones you bring them back empty, they still get scrape value, you get the co2

Or other option is get a decent sized food safe cylinder, bigger, witch means filling less, and any soda machine company wilk refill the, for around 20£, try and call around the smaller family run company's, as the big names are complete tossers


----------

